# Any Sunset Resorts owners out there?



## barto (Jul 15, 2008)

We just agreed to buy into this resort in Canmore, Alberta (biennial odd) for cheap, which adds to our BRMR and Banff Gate Mountain Resort ownership (!) but don't know that much about it.  We did stop in at the check-in office, but all the units were booked so we couldn't view any.  We did walk through the hot tub/games/etc. area, but that's about it.

Would love to chat with someone else who owns there or knows more about it than us (which wouldn't take much!) - anyone out there?  Thanks!

Bart


----------



## eal (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunset Resorts trades via II - SN1 and SNA

There are three interior photos and one exterior photo in the resort directory 

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=SNA&parentResortCode=SNA


----------



## barto (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for that...I had seen somewhere about it trading with II (which will be a new thing for me), but the pictures definitely helped.

Would still like to hear from owners - supposedly this is one of those deals where you pay for 0-10 weeks per year (well, every OTHER year for us), so yes, you can choose not to pay for ANY week if you don't want to... and for weeks you DO book, you pay a sliding scale depending on the size of the unit.  I think the 3-bdrm units would be $824 CAD, for instance.  It's all new and raises some questions, so would be happy to hear from someone who's been through it before!  

Thanks again.

Bart


----------



## dmiller1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Sunset Resorts*

We are thinking about buying the 0-10 weeks per year.  I saw your post that you bought bi-ennial (odd years).  How does that work?

We loved it at this resort.


----------



## barto (Aug 11, 2008)

Not sure how it works yet (!), but the paperwork should be finalized soon.  I guess we can only do the 'pre-booking' of up to 10 weeks every other year or something strange like that!  

Bought by auction, but looking forward to checking out the resort.  That makes three in that area now (Banff Rocky Mtn Resort, Banff Gate Mtn Resort, and now Sunset Resorts).  Hmmmm...

Bart


----------

